# Loose bolts on CK2610?



## darrendriven (Jan 1, 2022)

Bought myself a lightly-used 2018 CK2610 yesterday. I did my research and found several YouTube vids that showed a problem with loose bolts. Sure enough, found one loose bolt exactly where others have also found them. Anyone else here solved this problem so it doesn't keep happening?


----------



## Mark from Maple (Oct 31, 2020)

Darren ~i had same problem on my ck2610- same bolts- lost 3 and 1 sheared off. solve with loctite and some say remove paint under boldts , `i put a vertical paint line on the bolts. Great FB group for Kioti also


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

272 Threadlocker and torque to the spec in your owners manual.


----------



## darrendriven (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks guys.


----------



## driereum (8 mo ago)

I got sick of checking the torque on everything every 10 hours so I put torque stripe on everything. https://www.amazon.com/DYKEM-Cross-...=1662736396&sprefix=torque+stri,aps,96&sr=8-3


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

driereum said:


> I got sick of checking the torque on everything every 10 hours so I put torque stripe on everything. https://www.amazon.com/DYKEM-Cross-Check-Tamperproof-Marker-Torque/dp/B01HC3QIG2/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=torque+stripe+pen&qid=1662736396&sprefix=torque+stri,aps,96&sr=8-3



A white or black paint marker does the same thing only cheaper.....I use something like this on a lot of my equipment....






__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------

